# Got another pup. Help me name him!!



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

He is a baby brindle boxer,lab mix. Wanted to give him a Halloween type name. Got any ideas that fit his brown, black bridle look?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Scorch

bub

charred


Damn he's too cute to give an evil name to...


Beezer???


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol. I know that's what my wife and I were thinking. Possible idea's are Snickers, Grimm and Jack


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh what a little sweetie!!! I like Grimm.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cute! I also like Grimm!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

William


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I concur with Grimm. He's adorable, btw.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thaddeus P. Beauregard Look at the feet on that dog. He'll grow into the name.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Kitty Cat.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwwwww....I WANT him! Soooo cute and those eyes? My heart is melting. I love Jack, because Mr. Skellington is my fav, or how about Bones, Boo or Ridley? I don't know why I keep thinking this name, but how about Pumpkin? Whatever you choose he will become though, and Grimm is also a good one.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I find that when choosing a name for a dog you have to practice screaming the name. Lets face it you will be screaming his name for years to come and nothing is worse than trying to yell for or at a dog with an unsceamable name. So lets give it a try.

Calling the dog in during off leash play. Say it loudly and clearly so your voice will carry a long distance.
"GRRRIIIMMMMM........ Here boy"

Correcting misbehavior. Say it loudly and sharply to really get his attention 
"GRIMM!!!! NO!!!!"

Yep I like it rolls right off the tongue. +1 on Grimm


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Grimm too, though names or words with strongly pronounced "S"s and "T"s are easier for most animals to recognize.
So things like Spectre, Spooky, or even names like Poltergeist will be easier and more attention getting for the dog. I can see a name Like Poltergeist getting shortened for everyday use to Polter, Poultry, or Giest.
Quite a cutey. Love the brindle coat too.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the idea's.. No name yet. We like Snickers and grimm but haven't picked yet. Here's another pic of my boy


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awwww!!!! He's so cuuuute! His coloring is beautiful! I laughed out loud reading tstraub's response. "Lets face it you will be screaming his name for years to come and nothing is worse than trying to yell for or at a dog with an unsceamable name." It's so true and yet I never thought about that.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

We picked Snickers. Full name is Snickers 'funsize' Wallace lol
Thanks haunt friends for the suggestions and comments


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like it. 
"Snickers" suits him...although, he won't be fun size for long.

Grimm was just too dark for such a cutie. "Snickers" is fun and one of my favorite Halloween treats.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep my favorite Halloween treat too!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very cute and great name choice!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful pup! I love Boxers. Especially with that kind of coat. 
Snickers is perfect....cute name and halloween related.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks lunatic! And y'all


----------

